# Has anyone done a prescribed burn?



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone have any expierence? I have Bout 6 acres behind my house that is full of grasses and shrubs that by winter time die out and provide no cover. I'm wanting to burn small half acre sections off and plant switch grass along with pockets of pines to increase bedding areas. Has anyone dealt with the state in doing this I have looked at odnr forms and epa requirements. I have a tractor with tiller for creating fire lines and am a career firefighter and have a good relationship with the chief of our town so not to worried about that just want to make sure everything is legit. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds like you should know more than most then? 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Starting and containing the fire yes no worries at all. I have no idea about any requirements that the state dnr or epa may require. Only time we deal with those fires are when they get away from people.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Contact your local FSA/NRCS/SWCD office. They can explain the protocols to you and maybe help you with a burn plan. I know that they will help you if you have a CRP contract, outside of that I’m not sure how much help they will or will not provide. They should be able to give you some guidance. A guy did a burn down the road from me last year.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Also find out if they have a drill to rent out for your switch grass planting. Drilling it in is the way to go, and it takes a specialized drill due to the seed size. I planted my CRP field with the county SWCD rental drill.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Local fire chief would be a good call to make. They may do it for you as training never know.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks I do need to find a drill after several recommendations on that.. in going to call our ag office in the morning to find out if they rent one 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Check with the soil and water conservation dept. most counties rent drills and will help you set them up. Good advice on contacting the local FD Chief


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pick a windy day, all gas, no brakes. Fire is the earth taking a good cleansing deuce. Wish we were less afraid of it.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I burned a bunch of brush a few years ago. Was going to get the epa permit but my Fire Chief said that it was good by him.

here is a link if needed. https://epa.ohio.gov/Portals/27/general/NewPermissionRequestv10.pdf?ver=2014-07-08-103928-983


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

Since you are a firefighter ask your Chief to use as a training fire or if your county has a special field and woods team. The county that I live in PA, Westmoreland has a special fire fighting team. the 211 Rough terrain Support Unit They use our club land every spring as a training day and we burn about 40 to 50 acres off every spring. The local FSA,NRCS office should have the guide lines for a prescribe burn. We burn riight after the grass turns green it helps to control the burn and does a great job of controlling evasives


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Have at it. Pick a day when the wind is right and back burn it.


----------

